# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism > سوال: مشکل در کرک شدن نسخه 3953 Delphi  ؟

## mohammadriano

سلام
هر چی دنبال کرک می گردم اصلاً پیدا نمی شه

البته فکر کنم همه نسخه ها کرک بشن جز این

البته  RADStudioXE.slip رو هم ایمپورت می کنم ولی باز error می گیره

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

این هم نام ورژن دلفی که نصب کردم
delphicbuilder_xe_3953_win
Embarcadero® RAD Studio XE Version 15.0.3953.35171

----------


## yashar666

پسر جان فعالیت Warez ممنوع می باشد (در این سایت)

Warez به نرم افزاری گفته میشه که بدون رعایت حقوق مالکیت مالک آن منتشر و - یا استفاده شود و Warez Activity به فعالیت[هائی] گفته میشه که منجر به انتشار و کاربرد غیر قانونی نرم افزار شوند .

----------

